# TMNT 2012 Series Discussion



## BadRoy (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey gang. Lets talk about this awesome show!







With solid direction, above-average writing, and lots of badassery its been my favorite ongoing show for the last few years. Its pays attention to the details and can be _surprisingly_ grim.
Which was a surprise. I figured the show would be just OK, but its gotten better and better. Easily my favorite TMNT series.

Have you seen it? Do you want to see it? Love it? Hate it?


----------

